# What is BBQ mud!



## noboundaries (May 27, 2015)

The other night on BBQ Pitmasters All-Stars I saw one of the contestants use "BBQ Mud" on his grilled Cowboy steaks.  It appeared to be a paste-like flavoring ingredient he applied with his fingers.  Myron Mixon recognized what he was applying and made comment about it.  I've never heard of BBQ mud and could not find a recipe for it here or anywhere online using a variety of terms.  What the heck are the ingredients in BBQ mud?


----------



## wimpy69 (May 27, 2015)

Pork Mafia sells a rub called "Memphis Mud Rub". Suppose to be a basic rub but has large salt flakes in it. Maybe they made a paste out of it?


----------



## pit of despair (May 27, 2015)

Noboundaries,

There is a small family run operation in Texas that makes Red Mud Barbecue Sauce.

Named after the Red River that runs through the town.  They have a website.

Teddy


----------



## noboundaries (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys.  I found those websites on my initial search.  I'll have to dig the episode out of my DVR deleted files tonight and watch it again.  They used the term "mud" generically like we'd say "rub" or "sauce" but they were very careful to hide the container so no label was shown to the camera.   It may have been the commercial brands mentioned above.

Thanks again.


----------



## noboundaries (May 27, 2015)

I guess I should have paid more attention the other night to the show.  I watched the "Revenge Ham" episode of BBQ Pitmasters All-Stars again and it was David Bouska of Butcher's BBQ in OK who had the "mud."  It was a very dark, paste-like concoction that is evidently all his own.  Myron Mixon wanted to know what was in it.  Even Big Moe Cason was impressed with the flavor.  Myron thought it was a beef base with added spices.  If you go to the Destination America BBQ Pitmasters All Stars website they actually have a little three minute clip where they show what I'm talking about. 

Now I gotta figure out how to make me some mud!  Always love experimenting.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 27, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> Now I gotta figure out how to make me some mud!  Always love experimenting.



Only need three things to make mud. A hose, a shovel, and dirt! [emoji]128540[/emoji][emoji]128512[/emoji][emoji]128513[/emoji]


----------



## noboundaries (May 28, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Only need three things to make mud. A hose, a shovel, and dirt! [emoji]128540[/emoji][emoji]128512[/emoji][emoji]128513[/emoji]


I had that mud perfected at a VERY early age!


----------



## wimpy69 (May 28, 2015)

Just don't put to much on or you'll end up with mud butt


----------



## eman (Jul 16, 2015)

You can soften a couple a lbs of butter and mix whatever herbs / seasoning w/ it that you like. wrap it in saran wrap and rechill to firm up. you can do this w/ bbq seasoning or Any other thing you want. i make a few lbs of Italian to put on the crust of wood fired pizzas


----------



## grabber (Jul 17, 2015)

I Googled it and found a lot of info on it, along will several commercially made versions.


----------



## greenguru (Dec 24, 2015)

Sounds like a new name for bbq sauce 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dward51 (Dec 24, 2015)

Beef bouillon paste.

Chris Lilly talked about it in his Big Bob Gibson BBQ book in the brisket recipe page (page 89).  His version was crushed beef bouillon cubes mixed with Worcestershire sauce to make the paste/"mud".  Then add dry rub on top of that.  I did not see the show referenced above so I don't know how they applied it, but I would bet the "mud" is a bouillon base paste.

Knorr actually has a recipe on their website that lists 1 Knorr beef bouillon cube, 1 Tbl olive oil and mix to make a paste.  Apply to steak before pan searing or grilling.

You could also use a chicken or pork bullion cube for those meats as a base.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 24, 2015)

As a result of researching this earlier in the year I found the Better Than Bouillon Beef, Chicken, and Vegetable Base product line.  I use them all the time now to make broth, gravies, sauces, etc.  Haven't put a mud together yet but it would be some tasty stuff!


----------

